# Bumpers for 1974 Ventura/GTO



## Pierre's GTO (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi I am from Nova Scotia Canada and i am looking for a bumber front and rear for my 1974 Ventura/GTO does any one make after market ones.

TY


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

*bumpers*

as of last month no company makes a bumper for our cars .....
bumper boyz from california have replated ones $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
you can try them...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

are they different from the Nova, sure those are available


----------



## 7d4gto (Feb 1, 2013)

Instg8ter said:


> are they different from the Nova, sure those are available


yes they are pontiac only.

the rear nova bumber will fit. but the front is a totally differant shape


----------

